# 2002 F-350 w/central hydraulics?



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Hello,

I am currently setting up 2 - f-350's (DRW) 4x4 diesels.

I have never run central hydraulics but I'm considering going with this type of set up on these two trucks.

Looking to set this truck up with a 9 or 11' dump body-Any recommendations on dump size with snow in mind only please? ($200 difference either way)

Meyer 8.5 plow.
Swenson tail gate salt spreader.

Any pro's and cons for central hydraulics outside of the higher price to set up?

Appreciate any feedback!

Thank you!


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I have central hydro, on my F 550s, with a swenson tailgate spreader. The Pro is no voltage drop from electric motors. The other thing is, if you have a under the tailgate spreader you will need a hydro set up. Do your trans, have the pto set up? If not you will have to go the belt driven route.

However I would recomend electric valves to save cab space.
Also skip the meyers plow and Move up to their sister company Diamond.

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

Having old style 350 diesels and looking at new ones I question the amount of underhood space for a belt driven system. I have a/c in mine so maybe without there would be room. I would look into this before going this route. 

Geoff is there space for central hydros in a 350?


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

There are 3 ways to drive a Hydro pump on a truck:

1. Belt Drive:

Works well because you have power when ever the engine is running. You can fit a pump on a new truck, however the tank is located in a different location. Not easy to fit the pump in, but it can be done.

2. Of the Crank Shaft:

Works well on a big truck, however on smaller trucks there is too much stuff in the way. And no way to get a shaft off the crank, to the front of the truck.

3. Off the transmission. Works well when the truck is moving. However some transmissions do not power the pto when the truck is in park or N. So ya have to check on that.



The hard part is the valves. They have to be located back behind the cab, and under the body. These valves can be controlled, by either cables, or electric valves. Or run a bunch of hydro lines into the cab for manual valves.

On a truck Like that I recomend the electric valves, easier to run wires into the dash, then cables. The cables still require a lot of space on the floor. The tank can also be located behind the cab. 

Central Hydro can be done. You want to find a good truck shop to do the job. For this set up it is the way to go. No electric pumps to worry about. As soon as you go tailgate spreader you need a hydro system, so ya should run the plow and body off it while you are at it. 

As for dump bodies, I really like rugby.
Plow. I would go with a Diamond if ya want the straight blade. If you want a V-plow go fisher or western. However that is going to really add to your hydro system. Almost easier to run that off the electric pump. Thats what we did on our 550s with central hydro. You can run a v-plow off the central hydro, but not as easy to opperate as with the fisher controller. Straight blade, run it off the central hydro system.
Swenson spreaders are great.


Geoff


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

Geoff, just curious what would be the cost of an electric central hydraulics,Does muncie have a good system ?Then the other question is it better to bit the bullet and get it all done at once or can this typ be done in phases?Wish some one had pictures of these types of sytems installed in the trucks.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Well you could do it phases but it probably cost more.

If you buy a under the tailgate spreader you will need a hydro system. Most dump bodies for a 1 ton sized truck come with electric pumps, and most plows come with electric pumps.

However if you do it all at once, you won't need to buy the plow pump, or dump body pump. 

I use Chelesa PTO products, so i don't have much experience with the other brands. I do not know of anytype of electric pump, that runs a central hydro system.

Geoff


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Geoff, I did a little bit of checking into the PTO driven hydraulic pump on the 450-550 and I thought for some reason that it wouldn't work. Am I not remembering right?

Also, you had a relatively inexpensive setup for a camera on the back of your bigger trucks. Do you have any info on that. I would appreciate it. Thanks.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

Force America makes electronic valves for central hydro's, they actually make everything you need for central hydro's. their website is www.forceamerica.com , they have really good literature. they make an air ride seat where the right arm rest is like a joystick for the plow, and little controls for the spreader. They also make a smaller console for the 1ton trucks that goes on the bench seat.

I talked to a contractor out of CT, Four Seasons Landscaping, and he told me they just setup a 550 with central hydraulics. i believe tri-county contractors supply set it up for them. the total cost was around $15k for it he said, not sure though. That was with electronic valves, with the little armrest with the controls.

Tarrant Mfg, makers of Highlander spreaders have a truck with what they call a municipal combo. the truck is an F550 ford, 4wd, auto, diesel, 9' all seasons body, central hydro's, 9' sno king plow (made by viking). it's around $58k though if i remember correctly. I stopped by their factory and have pix of the first truck they made for that package. If you look in the TNT Truck N Trailer you'll see a few dealers selling that package.

I have a friend that put it on an F350 gas, dually, 4wd, auto. he only ran a 2 line central hydro system for a v-box air flo spreader, and he had electronic valves, and a dew-eze pump.

It seems as though electronic valves are nice if you want to spend the extra money.

Bryan


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Thank you for the replies!

Current body company quote is:

1 - 11' Air flo dump body(less hydraulics)
1 - Fan belt hydro system - Dual flow control valve with Morse control for dump and plow - 10 gal. reservoir.
1- Swenson SAD undertailgate spreader with direct drive auger.
1 - Pair aux. tail lights and spreader light.
1- Meyer 8'6" poly plow (Chose Meyer because have 4 others)
1- Cabshield mounted strobe light w/2 rear strobes.

$15,166.22

F-350 (DRW) Diesel 4x4 w/other options 
$32,515.00 (Retail price - non-negotiated)

Total: $47,681.22

What do you think?

Let me know.


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

If you are adding central hydro, go with a dual acting body. Airflow makes a unit with a center chain that dumps onto a spinner in the rear of truck. One less piece of equip to store.
Also with the 11' body, I would step up to the 450/550 line of trucks, much better equiped to handle the weight.
Dino


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Dino,

What kind of center chain(Air Flow dump body) are you talking about?

I think I will go down to a 9' body w/F-350 chassis.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## diggerman (May 19, 2001)

The dump body seems a little steep.I have been paying $17,000 for my 17 foot ar400 steels with inner liners, post hoist,side step,air gate ,PTO driven pump,head ache rack,installed. In 98 I bought a new 97 topkick 33,000 GVW w/air AM/FM 366 5+2 with 10ft perfection dump for $30,000. Maybe thatsthe going rate for Chicago but I would look around a little.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I think your truck price is on the High side.

I saw a F 350 XL auto, 4X4, powerstorke, plow prep, with a rugby body for 28K.


The upfit price sounds a little on the high side too, but then again I am in the northeast

Geoff


----------

